# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Galvanic Spa

## onnetje

Hallo hallo,

Is er iemand die al ervaring heeft met de behandeling met het Galvanic Spa apparaat? Het schijnt de gezichtshuid te verbeteren, rimpels, kringen enz. verzachten en/of verdwijnen. Ik wil wel zo'n apparaatje aanschaffen, maar heb geen zin in een kat in de zak.

Groet van Onnetje.

----------


## jenny2011

> Hallo hallo,
> 
> Is er iemand die al ervaring heeft met de behandeling met het Galvanic Spa apparaat? Het schijnt de gezichtshuid te verbeteren, rimpels, kringen enz. verzachten en/of verdwijnen. Ik wil wel zo'n apparaatje aanschaffen, maar heb geen zin in een kat in de zak.
> 
> Groet van Onnetje.


Dag onnetje, heb wel ervaring met galvanic spa ,zelf gebruik ik het al voor meer dan 2 weken, mijn huid is gewoon zachter, oogwalletjes is minder geworden., ook je kan van alles wegstrijken met dit apparaatje, wil je het uitproberen ? stuur je gewoon een bericht.ben zelfs distributuur van galvanic spa..groetjes jenny

----------

